# Which leg should the pigeon ring go on?



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

Please could some one tell me which leg I should
Put the ring on? Is it the right leg? Thanks Lisa


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Traditionally it is the pigeons right leg. 

Given the use of electronic clocking for racing and various changes in standards it really depends on what you're doing with the pigeons and the rules specific to that activity. 

Not sure that helps.


----------



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you. Yeah it does help. Most of my grandads birds are on the right leg. My grandad past away in feb. so im taking them over. They racing pigeons. But I'm doing it the old way, by using a clock with a rubber ring. I'm
Hoping the chicks will be hatching around the end of the month, and you normally put ring on about 5 days, that's correct isn't it? So just wanted make sure the right leg was right. Thanks Lisa x


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Since you are manual clock make sure you do the following:
1. Seamless on right leg.
2. Put seamless on "upside down". This means that when you are holding the bird the letters are readable. When the bird is standing the numbers/letters will be upside down.
3. Put all split rings on right leg or make sure you remove the left rings before counter marking birds on shipping night. 

Look for 5 to 7 days. if the band goes on super easy you are too early. The band should be tight when going over the foot. If you wait a little to long to band a bird here are the things we discovered are very helpful when the band gets stuck.
1. Spit. Amazing lubricant that you have at hand at all times. A little right in the band or on the foot goes a long way to making things easer on you and the bird. 
2. Cooking/olive oil. Get something with no additives. A little dab goes a long way. Make sure you wipe the foot and your hands clean or you will get dirty birds.
3. Toothpick. Get the rounded ones and trim the point a bit (we use nail clippers). If you get to the point of pulling out the oil that toe will be hard to get out. very carefully put the tooth pick between the toe and leg then use it to pull the toe out far enough so you can use your fingers. BE CAREFUL. Can't stress that enough. 

I know the UK clubs are like the ones here. Give one a call and they should be able to get you some help from a local racer. Sometimes having someone who can give you a hand in person is the best option. 

The big thing is to have fun. Let us know if you need any help.


----------



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah right ok. Yeah I will try about 5 days old. The solid ring goes on the right leg. So when I'm ready for them to race, does the rubber ring go on the left left? Cause I will have to put the rubber one on won't I? X


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't race homers however I do band my birds.
Aside from human convention why would one want or maybe need to band on the right leg?
I do double band my birds (tipplers) a club band and a personal the club band goes upside down. Always easier to read.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

The club places the race band prior to shipping for the race. You take it off to clock it when the bird gets home.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

can u still race a bird that has an AU band and with customize banding though?

and which side of the leg is most preferable for the customized bands?


----------



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah right, thanks for that. When would you start to give them chucks? X


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

counter marks (what the rubbers are called) go on left leg and are put on as part of the basketing process. You won't see the counter mark (or the bird) till you pull it off to put it in your clock. 

If you are in the AU you can register non-au bands with the permission of your club. You can also use multiple bands on birds. Because the iF is a bit pickier most folks put IF on the right and AU on the left. You will also see international birds with the nation of origin on the right and AU/IF on the left. 

The "why" is purely historical. Then holding a bird the left leg allows easy access to the right hand. This allows getting messages and countermarks off the bird easier. With the electronic clocking lots of folks seem to be "doing what works" for them. 

From a racing view, the most important thing is keeping the countermark easy to get off and in the clock. I find that a clean leg (no bands and preferably no feathers) makes that easier. As a right hander I like the left leg clean. 

There is no "right way" these days unless your club says there is. I would double check with your race secretary just to be safe.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

LisaFlips said:


> Ah right, thanks for that. When would you start to give them chucks? X


Assuming "chunks" is food, nature will handle that for you. Once you see them at the feeders with mom and pops you should start getting ready to wean them. There are lots of ways to manage weaning, and you may want to check about required vaccines (you have them in the UK) as there are some you give at weaning. 

If I missed the question try again. As I learned on a trip to the UK we don't really speak the same language.


----------



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol, no chucks are when we start to train them and take them on small distances then go further. Just not to sure when I start to do that. I know it will be roughly 30 days when I will ween them, like you said once they are feeding on their own. X


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Chuck = tosses 

Do some searches for "training" and there are a tone of opinions. The one thing that just about everyone agrees on is that you wait for the young ones to loft fly for at least an hour before you start chuckin' 'em (sorry, couldn't resist). A basic time line based on days
00 - Hatch
24-30 - wean
30-40 - settle/trap train
40+ - loft fly 
when loft fly for 60minutes start chucking them.

Keep in minds pigeons are not manufactured on an assembly line. Each one is a unique combination of genetic history and will develop differently than any other pigeon. As a handler it is your job to know your pigeons and to understand what they need, when they need it, and how to best give it to them. You hold up your end and the birds will perform for you. 

Sounds easy, doesn't it?


----------



## LisaFlips (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh I know it's not as easy as it sounds. Lol. My grandad has had them
Since he was 4, he passed away in feb at 91. I've grown up being around him and around the pigeons from a young age, so I know a fair bit about what to do. Just not sure what to do from eggs . But you have helped me alot. Thanks . I used to help with the training. Used to sit out side for cabins for hours with the birds. So wanna do my grandad proud and make sure I do everything correctly. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Banding either left or right depend if you are right or left handed, try banding a bird on the left leg if you are right handed and you'll find out its a little bit harder. You start tossing the birds once they are routing for 30 to 60 minutes, preferably at 5 miles then you gradually increase it once they are beating you home, if you suffer a lot of losses then you go back to the last station till your birds dont get lost anymore, losing birds is part of the game so don't be disappointed. Internet is the best place to research and learn trick from the master, youtube is also one. Just type in the question you have and almost instantly the answer is there. Hope this help.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

That last statement of mine wasn't directed at you. Sorry if it came off that way. I'm fighting the birds again this year. Apparently I need to find a way to convince a few of them that mating only really counts if you do it with a member of the opposite sex!

It sounds like you're off to a great start. Just remember that results aren't really the most important thing for you right now. Unless you have been around these birds their whole life you need to learn each other. The eggs you are hatching now will really be the first set of birds that are all you. The other birds will have the habits of previous owners built in.

The one thing that folks seem to forget is that this whole thing is about the experience. It should be fun. Your grandpa wouldn't have done it for so long it he wasn't enjoying it. Find the part of the experience that makes this worth while and make that yours. That would make grandpa proud. The results will be icing on the cake.


----------

